# Minot Waterfowl Hunters Party March 3



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Minot Ducks Unlimited Waterfowl Hunters Party 
Thursday March 3
Doors open at 6
Single $35 couple $50 Greenwing $15 (includes membership)

Grand Hotel on North Hill

Advance Sales Door prize is an Orca 140qt cooler










We will have over 10k worth of merchandise to raffle off including items from Avian X, Dakota Decoys, Sillosock, White Rock, Avery, Banded, hidgon, Tanglefree, Franchi, final approach, Orca coolers, fox pro, rifles, shotguns, hand guns and many more. Plus a silent auction with the 2016 DU national merchandise.

Pm me or 
Buy them quick online at: http://www.ducks.org/north-dakota/event ... ters-party


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Don't miss our beer special.
$10 for a DU glass and bottomless beer

We will have a John Randle autographed Vikings jersey and a Zach Parise Autographed Fighting Sioux Jersey.

Get your tickets in advance to get a shot at the door prize


----------

